# Champagne Int Doe



## Heartlandrabbitry (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone wanting to give comments on my Champagne doe? She just turned a 6/8 a few weeks ago. I am just loving her.


----------



## gaited horse (Sep 14, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Anyone wanting to give comments on my Champagne doe? She just turned a 6/8 a few weeks ago. I am just loving her.
> 
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...10464853718_1604786916_31589633_4008860_n.jpg


Nice body.
You better be who I think you. One of my FB friends has the same picture that you have as an Avatar.


----------



## Legacy (Sep 14, 2011)

I will comment with "gorgeous" but I know nothing of show rabbits yet. I am in the market for a good champagne doe. I have a good buck.


----------



## DRPepper (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Wish I didn't live on the opposite side of the country from you. I'd love some of your champagnes and cremes in my barn


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who would that be? My name is Emilee and nobody better be stealing my pictures! :/


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

DRPepper said:
			
		

> Beautiful. Wish I didn't live on the opposite side of the country from you. I'd love some of your champagnes and cremes in my barn


She is due to have babies in a few weeks too! Too bad you live far away.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like the one from the SOP!  She has a nice body and from this view looks to have a nice but too!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to see a fuller butt on her  but can't complain too much!


----------



## gaited horse (Oct 14, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> gaited horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Tyler we are friends on Facebok. I have the American Sables.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 14, 2011)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok good


----------



## gaited horse (Oct 15, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> gaited horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how small the rabbit show world is.


----------

